#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Banco de Dados >  >  Dificuldade de Subir Banco de Dados e EMS no MySql

## diogoguine

Boa tarde. Estamos encontrando uma dificuldade em subir um banco de dados e o EMS da OLT EPON para o MySQL. Gostaria de saber se alguem tem alguma informação a passar.

----------


## avatar52

Qual a dificuldade está enfrentando? Não temos bola de cristal kkkkkk

----------


## diogoguine



----------


## avatar52

Peguei um cliente com esse mesmo erro, desinstale o Java (você instalou o ambiente de desenvolvimento Java, então remova-o completamente), e também todo o EMS e MySQL, limpe os dados temporários e apague a pasta do Java em C:/Program Files/Java e também a do MySQL. 


Reinicie o Windows. 

Baixe a última versão do Java (vou repetir, não a IDE de desenvolvimento) e instale-o, logo em seguida instale o MySQL e após o EMS.

Dica: da próxima vez que tiver um problema, se específico nele. :-)

----------


## diogoguine

Vou tentar. Obrigado por enquanto. Na proxima vez serei mais especifico.

----------


## andrecarlim

Só está acusando erro de senha... Lá nas primeiras linhas...

----------

